# Good Experience with CA Vet/Dentist



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We just got 4 jackets/crowns put on Bexter (male malinios) who had 4 broken k9s when I received him last year. I did a lot of research and searching for a good and affordable vet to do the work. We went with Dr. Nielson at Animal Medical Group and he guarantees his work. Bexter 2nd visit was yesterday and now he has his teeth. His first visit for the root canals and shaping of the teeth and measurements for the jackets was just 10 days prior. Cost was $5500 for all 4 k9s and I was quoted as high as $9500 for the same work and $7500 from UC Davis. 

He works in Manhatten Beach which was local for us. His site http://amgvets.com/about/doctors.html


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Good to know! Thanks for the info. Hopefully I'll never need him, but nice to know about. 

Laura


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

If the teeth were jacketed prior to needing the root canals (prior to breaking) the price would of been 1/2. Bexter's sire, Dexter had jackets done as a preventative in France and so did Tim Welch's Avatar (Beauceron). In France, some handlers will routinely jacket the teeth of their ring dogs. It's not common here though for biting dogs to have the jackets done as a preventative.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Does he chew on the fence or something ?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Does he chew on the fence or something ?


got the dog back after co-owner was killed when the dog was 3+ years old. Come to find out the dog was destroying a lot of crates during training and also overall spent a lot of time in a crate and destroyed his teeth. He doesn't do anything like that in his new home with Tim Welch as Tim has alum. boxes for during training and actual kennels not vari-kennels for the dogs to live in plus an exercise area. Bexter lives in a Euro designed kennel that Ron built and not chainlink now. Now he could "really" destroy the vari-kennels though with these teeth if he was allowed to do so.


----------

